# PIANO WIRE SPRINGS?



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I want to bend some springs for some Manual switch track gear.

Is there any kind of special trick to bend or treatment after to make spirngs for my switch Track Stands?

Any one got examples of springs they made using Piano Wire?

jj


----------



## Jack - Freshwater Models (Feb 17, 2008)

John 

What kind of spring? Compression, tension, torsional, etc. Spring making is sort of an art and I haven't had much luck with it. I usually buy compression springs from McMaster Carr on line. Some home improvement stors have springs in their fastener section. The British model press has published various books on spring making. There is a small simple tool for making coil springs but I haven't seen one. 

Jack


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I need a push pull spirng for my swiches for my sidings. I need it to apply presure to the slide bar when it is set for main line and pulling presure when it is set for the siding


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

John,

Here's one manual switch (SSV) I made using piano wire.











As you can see, it's just a straight piece of piano wire. When switch is thrown, the wire bows a little thus applying pressure. The screw where the wire is attached is adjusted so the switch applys pressure when pulled back.

I've seen many installations where the person simply bent the wire into a "V" shape. This will also put enough pressure on the throw to hold it firmly in place. The amount of tension will obviously depend on the gauge of the wire. I can't tell the guage of the wire I used but it was pretty thin.

Doc


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I've seen many installations where the person simply bent the wire into a "V" shape 
The indoor solution is to use (most of) a safety pin. Cut off the point and the top loop and you have a simple spring. It will hold the points in position. 

The homemade version is an 'omega' loop, where the wire is bent into a 3/4 circle (like the greek omega) whichgives it the same ability to spring. 

Piano wire is tough to bend and will rust outdoors. I think you can heat it (red hot) to make it malleable, then heat it after bending and quench it while hot in water - isn't that how they make swords in the movies? 

I personally prefer phosphor-bronze wire, which is rigid, springy and non-ferrous. I get it from the trolley guys, who use it as trolley wire.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

A few tips on bending piano wire or spring steel. 

To soften; heat to cherry red and let cool, then bend, if you bend it while red hot it can crack, not always, just when it shouldn't. 
To harden; heat to red hot and quench in cold water, if using ferrous metal, have a thin layer (1/32" or less) of light machine oil on top. This helps prevent internal oxidation.. 

Don't use a pure oil bath, the steam from the water disipates the oil's fumes and prevents or quickly douses any flames. 

John


----------

